# Wanting to join or start Star Wars group, online



## Ruze (Sep 30, 2008)

I've recently gotten some Star Wars 'saga' books, and am really interested in playing.  Problem is, I live in an area that makes it near-impossible to find a group to game with , and I have a tendency to move around.

So if anyone knows of, are in, or are interested in forming a group to play Star Wars, either through videoconferencing such as Skype or through a tabletop system like RPTools or OpenRPG, please contact me.

ruze84@yahoo.com

Thanks.


----------

